

Jobs seeks Woz for startup domination - jameshighsmith

Dear Woz,<p>You, unlike me, are a genius at hacking and coding. You can take anything apart and put it back together again better then new (even when you were 7). You like having fun and building stuff because it makes you happy and it solves your problems with a simple solution. Programming for you is floating with the current down stream sipping a beer on an inner tube lathered up in sunscreen, where as for me it is swimming up a waterfall.<p>I'll sell my VW minibus and raise $5,058.26 in cold hard startup cash (equivalent to that of the $1,300 raised in 1976 by the Steve^2 baby boomers at 4.08% inflation).<p>The question is what market do we want to disrupt? The personal computer market is slightly crowded. Why not disrupt that largest industry in the world during the most volatile moments in the industries history, which just so happens to be occurring during out lifetime?<p>That is right, the $5 trillion annual global energy industry represents about 8.2% of the global economy, and we are going to take it over. What's that you say Woz, "Jobs, how do you suppose we take over the global energy industry?" Start small, act quickly, focus on a pressure point, stay simple and have fun.<p>So what do you say Woz, want to change the world?<p>Cheers,
Steve
======
noonespecial
PS: I'm going to take most of the credit and keep most of the money.

~~~
jameshighsmith
Good point, Jobs is kinda a dick.

------
smoody
The home computer industry was most likely a sub-million dollar industry when
Jobs and Woz started, so it was certainly a bit easier to disrupt...add color
to an inexpensive computer and voila... instant disruption!

But I like your moxie! :-)

